# Chinese Honey



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

We receive offers to buy bulk honey by e-mail from different locales, China being the most prolific. I was suprised to see in recent offer that the antibiotic that caused such a fervor in the recent past is not only still in use but actually listed in the specs. I was under the understanding there was a zero tolerance for chloramphnecol in US honey. If I'm getting these I assume some large packers who might actually buy a 20 ft container must also. Does China not have access to the same products we use (TM,Tylan?). Has there been some change in the tolereance levels and is is it likely to be an unlisted ingredient in my Honey-nut Cheerios?

POLYFLORA HONEY 
CFR NY seaport in net 290 kg Drums -1785 USD/MT ( Price is based on 20ft 
Container) 
COLOR : ELA color , less than 50 mm 
The origin of honey: CHINA 
Date of shipment : Agust 15- Agust 20 

The Spects: 
moisture: 18% max. 
sucrose: 5% max. 
fructose: 35% min. 
reducing sugar: 65% min. 
*chloramphnecol: 0.1 ppm max* . 
nitrofurane : 0.3 ppm max 
HMF: 15 ppm max.


----------



## merops_apiaster (Jul 16, 2005)

There are too much business with China. Last year they can´t sell honey to Europe, today they can sell pure "honey of chloramphnecol".


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> I was under the understanding there was a zero 
> tolerance for chloramphnecol in US honey. 

Your impression is correct.
http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/cidrap/content/fs/food/news/honey.html

> Has there been some change in the tolereance 
> levels 

No, not in the least.

> and is is it likely to be an unlisted ingredient
> in my Honey-nut Cheerios?

Yes. Highly likely.

I'd forward the specs to the FDA, Customs, the
National Honey Board, and AHPA, the ABF, "Bee Culture", "American Bee Journal", etc.

Anyone admitting that their honey contains
a "zero-tolerance" contaminant should be
banned from shipping any honey before they
even attempt to ship it. (This would be
exporter by exporter, not country by country.)


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

Imports are controlled by politics. A couple of years ago, when prices were high, the FDA was seizing contaminated honey from China. Suddenly, that stopped. The same honey is still coming into the U.S. today.


----------

